# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  AI skintech solutions for beauty, retail and ecommerce, Skintelligent Pte Ltd, Singapore

## Airicist

skintelligentlab.com

facebook.com/skintelligent.sg

linkedin.com/company/skintelligent

Founder and CEO - Eleanor Jones

----------

